# Collectibles



## Zelo (Jan 30, 2007)

This is my first post and I was wondering if anybody knew of some good online resources for photographing "collectibles". I have several pieces of sports memorabilia and some vintage movie cameras that I want to photograph artistically and I was curious what others were doing with stuff like that. Here's a photo of one of my old 8mm movie camera that I photographed last night. Feel free to comment or criticize:


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

I think you may be trying to do somthing pretty unique.  Usually, with collectibles, the idea is to use the photos to document the item.  Soft even lighting with maximum DOF.  

I don't see many people doing artistic shots of collectibles...but if that what you like...more power to you.


----------



## Pixel9ine (Jan 31, 2007)

I'd like to add that as someone who wasn't around when 8mm was all the rage, I'd like to see the brand and model name on that camera (especially since it's considered a collectible!) The narrow DoF -while artistic- doesn't help much in this pic..


----------



## kugy5 (Feb 14, 2007)

Usually a photographer chooses to abstract something that is common so as to make it special and fresh, so I wouldn't choose something uncommon, old, and that is not part of our day to day experience to make it abstract.


----------



## droyz2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

I definitely think you are on to something special. Basically I think it is going to come down to trial and error. I commend you for doing something that isn't  typical.


----------

